# The kiln for bowls.



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been turning bowls a lot lately so I need a way to dry them quickly and more than one at a time. This will do 6 comfortably.

This is the body, the top box is the light/heat box. Actually I hadn't built the heat/light box yet, its a few down. 


















The inside is caulked everywher and is air tight. The door is acrylic and it will have weather stripping all around it and it will be locked down in three places. The top door will also be hinged to access the lights.










The light box has two 50W halogen bulbs both are switchable. 
The fan feeds off one of the lights and is located on the back near the bottom to draw the warm dry air past the bowls. The shelving has holes in it on the perimeter for good air flow.










the air enters near by the slot in front on the picture, and goes into the kiln on the back of the picture. 









Cant wait to get it up an running, I have three bowls ready to go in.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

Neat idea I have been thinking of doing something similar to put things like wood glue in to protect them from freezing when I am not heating the shop, my wife really hates the glue bottle on the window sill in the mudroom.
I was planning to use a line voltage thermostat to better control the temperature.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Old refrigerators work great for heat boxes


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Good Idea…keep us posted…would like to see the finished product. What do you anticipate the "wet to dry" being..
Mike


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

what about a dedicated shop bought and professionally designed unit dehumidifier I have a real professional one works on 110 and 220 volts could I make a nice drier from that? and if so how? Alistair


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I have completed it and it's in the forum under MY NEW TOY.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Interesting idea.

I've been cutting some small logs and they are starting to take-up more space then I'd like. This could be a potential solution to help speedup the drying process.

Please keep us posted. I'd like to learn a bit more about this process, at least on a small scale.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If the box is air-tight, how does the moisture escape? There needs to be a vent somewhere.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

The fans pull it out.


----------

